# What do you think of my site?



## NikWilliamson (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi. I do headshot photography in LA. I recently redesigned my site. There are some little kinks, and the copy is in the process of being redone, but what do you think of the overall experience of the site? Any input is appreciated. The site is http://www.actorsessentials.com


----------



## Tbini87 (Dec 20, 2010)

The site looks pretty nice and clean to me. Not a huge fan of the home page having what looked like the whole portfolio on it. I was hoping to see more images (maybe more shots of the same person or something like that). Seemed to load quickly and was easy to navigate. Looks good!


----------



## usayit (Dec 20, 2010)

* When I mouse over an image, the image is grey'd out.  Kinda backwards from would expect when an image is selected.   

* Maybe its just me but the light grey font on white background is a bit hard on the eyes.    

* Navigation tabs "Home, About, Portfolio, Pricing, Contact, Search" are too small of a font.

* Its just preference but I prefer online portfolios that don't have me scrolling up and down.  I like to be presented with a series at a time on a single view.   Then a navigation of some sort to "turn" to the next page.

* "Home" and "Portfolio" are the same page.  

* I like the logo/graphic at the top.  Simple but it reminded me of the logo American Eagle Outfitters clothing uses.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 23, 2010)

you used Wordpress?


----------



## NikWilliamson (Dec 28, 2010)

Ya. I <3 wordpress. I've been using it for years as a CMS for a few sites I run.


----------



## NikWilliamson (Dec 28, 2010)

usayit - thanks for the feedback!


----------

